# Valrhona is the DEVIL!



## jmforge (Dec 15, 2011)

I went to Sur La Table today to try to pick up a carbon steel Sabatier. Much to my chagrin, those are mail order only items, so I expressed my displeasure with SLT by handing them $24 for two giant bars of Valrhona chocolate. That'll show em. :curse: I might as well just pop rivet one bar to each ass cheek and cut out the middleman.:scared4:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 15, 2011)

I used to feel the same way about Barnes & Noble and Godiva. Now I feel that way about all of Central Market.

:hungry:


----------



## jmforge (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, I hear ya re Barnes and Noble. I used to have the same issue with Borders and those Lindt truffles they had up there in the impulse buy basket at checkout too. Hence my current stature.  Fresh market cured me of that problem when they got rid of Valrhona and some other European chocolates and replaced them will "artisan" (pronounced ARTESIAN, no doubt, by some of the dim bulbs who shop there) poducts that contain ingredients like dark chocolate, bacon and smoked sea salt all in one convenient slab.:scared4:


johndoughy said:


> I used to feel the same way about Barnes & Noble and Godiva. Now I feel that way about all of Central Market.
> 
> :hungry:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, it's officially the new American cuisine. Forget seasonality, tradition, or flavors. Just take things you love, pile them on top of each other and BAM -- culinary genius.

Bacon-Cheeseburger so-cal tacos with a deep dish pizza crust? Not without the Hickory-smoked Chipotle Peppercorn Buttermilk Ranch dressing!


----------



## geezr (Dec 16, 2011)

My family and I like dark chocolate and when I saw this http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...colate_n_958823.html#s358086&title=4_Perugina
we went to Trader Joes - not all of the items listed in the article were available but we really liked the dark chocolates we bought


----------



## jmforge (Dec 16, 2011)

:lol2: I am told that the bacon thing came from the Johnny Depp movie Chocolat. Call me an old fogey, but if I want bacon and sea salt in my chocolate, I will fry up some bacon and walk a couple of blocks to the bay and get my own salt!!.


johndoughy said:


> Yeah, it's officially the new American cuisine. Forget seasonality, tradition, or flavors. Just take things you love, pile them on top of each other and BAM -- culinary genius.
> 
> Bacon-Cheeseburger so-cal tacos with a deep dish pizza crust? Not without the Hickory-smoked Chipotle Peppercorn Buttermilk Ranch dressing!


----------



## jmforge (Dec 16, 2011)

geezr said:


> My family and I like dark chocolate and when I saw this http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...colate_n_958823.html#s358086&title=4_Perugina
> we went to Trader Joes - not all of the items listed in the article were available but we really liked the dark chocolates we bought


 It's nice to have a place with a good selection like that. The Lindt has always been a good fallback choice for me. I have had Green and Black a few times, but I'm not really buying into the whole organic thing. The most incredible selection of "plain" chocolate that I have ever seen was in the food hall at Galleries Lafayette in Paris. They had like 4 rows of shelves maybe 15 feet long and chin high with nothing but premium bar chocolate!!!!!!!


----------



## geezr (Dec 16, 2011)

******* said:


> ............ The most incredible selection of "plain" chocolate that I have ever seen was in the food hall at Galleries Lafayette in Paris. They had like 4 rows of shelves maybe 15 feet long and chin high with nothing but premium bar chocolate!!!!!!!


Thanks for mentioning Galleries Lafayette in Paris as it was off my radar until now. 
Hoping there is at least - 1 more trip to Paris for geezr :viking:


----------



## jmforge (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought that the food hall at Harrods was sick until I went to Fortnum and Mason. I thought Fortnum and Mason was sick until I went to Galleries Lafayette!  of course, In Paris, the typical Saturday morning neighborhood farmers market will blow away a neophyte like me. Hell, I don't even really like raw tomatoes, but I ate some over there and they wuz good!!. Eating stuff like REAL unpasteurized Camembert was an eye opener too.


geezr said:


> Thanks for mentioning Galleries Lafayette in Paris as it was off my radar until now.
> Hoping there is at least - 1 more trip to Paris for geezr :viking:


----------



## mateo (Dec 22, 2011)

Oh, chocolate. I have a special place for chocolate. And good chocolate at that.

Some of the chocolate in that Huffingtonpost is pretty awful stuff.. Choco-love... really?


----------



## geezr (Dec 22, 2011)

mateo said:


> Oh, chocolate. I have a special place for chocolate. And good chocolate at that.
> 
> Some of the chocolate in that Huffingtonpost is pretty awful stuff.. Choco-love... really?



List the awful stuff so we don't go there :dontknow:


----------

